# Slovenia



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Posting here as it seems best place. We are going to Germany-Austria-Slovenia-Italy-Switzerland-France leaving in September. Route to Austria is planned, and we may even follow some of it!

In Slovenia we plan to visit Bled and Lubijania. A few questions, please:

1 Is currency now Euros?
2 Any problems getting cash from a hole-in-the-wall?
3 Any suggestions on good places to stop?
4 Any problems with camp-sites being open in October?
5 Am I right thinking wild-camping is not allowed/

In addition to above, any thoughts on the route back, places to see, ways to go would be most welcome - we intend to take about 3 weeks getting back, but we'll see how it goes.

Thanks


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

hblewett said:


> Posting here as it seems best place. We are going to Germany-Austria-Slovenia-Italy-Switzerland-France leaving in September. Route to Austria is planned, and we may even follow some of it!
> 
> In Slovenia we plan to visit Bled and Lubijania. A few questions, please:
> 
> ...


Some of the answers:
1. yes
2. no
3. garda, the Ziller valley and many other places  
4. Don't know
5. yes.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

h hblewett, euros yes, hole in the wall no probs. camping danica in bohinj just up the road from lake bled on the same road is superb. ljubliana fantastic town lots to see, great market and the campsite again is topnotch with one of the best swimming pools ive ever seen, nice restaurant too. all the best sean


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

hblewett said:


> Posting here as it seems best place. We are going to Germany-Austria-Slovenia-Italy-Switzerland-France leaving in September.


If you plough your way through my blog ( Croatia one, Autumn 2007) I've answered some of your questions. We loved Slovenia and it is top of the list for a re-visit.

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

The Caravan Club "Caravan Europe 2" lists a site open in Bled until mid October and one open all year in Ljubljana.

For in depth info see HERE

Enjoy your trip.

Don


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, 
We visited Slovenia last Spring on the way back from Croatia to Italy.

Yes, currency now in Euros.

Don't remember any problems getting cash.

As in Croatia, no wild camping allowed. But if you ate at a restaurant, for example, you could probably stay overnight in their carpark, with their permission.

Lubljana is delightful, and very safe. Not much traffic as it has an excellent and cheap bus system. We parked in a leafy side street in the centre, without any problem, but there is a shopping centre, I think it is to the East of the town, where we had planned to park up and take a bus into town. It is a university town, lots of students, worth spending longer there than the one day we allotted it.

Another nice place is the "disappearing lake" (South of Cerknica). There we did camp wild by the lake. No-one bothered us, but there was a lot of local traffic late in the evening along the gravel track passing our "peaceful" layby!

Well worth visiting a lovely blog in French at http://vivement.la.retraite.free.fr/ - a French family campervanning across Croatia and back via Italy, great fun, and cautionary tales of where not to park up (on N. Italian M-way service statiions, for example!)

Have a good trip!

Helen & David


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Slovenia touring*

We are in Slovenia now--bled campsite open till Oct.---vignette required for m/w's 35euro's--- currency is the euro, avaible at any atm. Diesel is at the moment is 1.19 per ltr. everywhere, great scenery, here on tour with the Hymer Int club for six weeks, moving to Croatia, middle of Sept. weather warm-- 26-30 degr. most people speak english---Mike w.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Hallo and thanks to all who replied to our post. We are at this moment on the campsite in Bled where we have had sunshine from the time we arrived (only during the day, before someone asks!). 

We are moving off this morning to go via Bohinj to Ljubljana for a couple of days. More good weather is promised and its quite warm too, so all is well with our world. 

It's our first year with the motorhome and its been all we hoped for and more. All the time spent reading MHF has benefitted us so everything has gone smoothly.

Thanks again to all who have helped anywhere on the forum


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

As you head on South from Ljubliana towards Italy, you can stay for free at the Aire at Postojna Jama. 
Even the electric was free last October. See my entry in the Campsite Data Base. Lots to see and do from there.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We went to Slovenia in July, and loved every minute. So much we are planning to return next year.

Firstly, make sure you buy a vignette at the first opportunity, got our from the first motorway services in Slovenia after entering from Austria via the Karawanken tunnel. Don't be tempted not to buy, they are watching for foreigner leaving the services without displaying a vignette.

We stayed Camping-Radovljica in Radovljica, and I can recommend it.

http://www.slovenia.info/en/kamp/Camping-Radovljica.htm?kamp=866&lng=2

English is widely spoken so we didn't experience any problems on that score.

I would recommend going to Ljubliana on the local bus service which are modern air-conditioned coaches. we paid €5.60 return and it takes 45mins which thought was very cheap.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

We also passed through Slovenia on way from Croatia to Italy. Pretty place but our main memory is incredibly long queues at both entry and exit border posts.

That was four years ago, don't know if it's improved?

Harry


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If you pick your entry point and avoid week ends there is little problem.
We loved Slovenia especially the region from Koparid North. There is an aire at Kranjska Gora at the base of the ski lift with electricity so I expect that that is open. (There is also a camp site at the other end of the town)


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Just got back - had a great time. Thanks for all the good advice; we visited Lake Bled and Ljubjana in great weather - lovely places, lovely people. 

We also ventured into Croatia for a short while. No problems at all. No queues at the border and they didn't even bother to look at our passports going in or out. 

Its only coming into or out of Britain that border controls really step in - we had an inspection of the m'home going both in and out; fortunately nothing heavy on either occasion.


----------

